# lowering goose numbers



## cooter77 (Sep 30, 2003)

I was at a get together last weekend with a few friends that I hunt with and one had mentioned that there is such a problem with geese in ND and south that there has been talk of destroying nesting in Canada or possibly poisining them. This does not seem right. :******: Has anyone heard talk of this???? I didn't realize geese were of such great numbers to warrant somthing like this.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Yes, although its not just a problem in ND and south. Some Canada goose sub-species, as well as, Snow geese have experienced huge population growths in recent years. Thats the reason for the Spring conservation season on Snow geese and the Early canada goose seasons. These seasons are efforts to control populations, hopefully eliminating the need to poison or otherwise destroy nests.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I am not too big on that egg shaking or putting poison out for the birds. I can remember when they were doing that for the "resident" birds in CT and other places in the North East and then all off a sudden there was a big decline in migrating Canada's so they shut the season down. Then here in AK an AF AWACS crashed on take off after flying into a flock of geese so they did the same thing and since then I personnally noticed a huge decrease in goose numbers. Maybe it is all just a coincidence but I think if they get carried away with it your hosed. Of course I am pretty much uneducated on over populations and all that stuff soooo if I sound like a moron forgive me.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Thats why I try to do my best every spring to help cut down the snow population. The nine shot magazine helps the most.


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

i wish that the duck population was like that here in Arkansas... :-?


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

haha


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

In the spring farmers can get special permits to shoot honkers in ND. I talked to a farmer last year that said he shot over a 100 with a .223 in the spring and was proud of it. I almost puked. uke:


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

PJ-You should let someone in the G&F know about this. Nobody was authorized to kill that amount of birds (I am not positive, but it was around 20). They could do this provided that they had a history of problems and the proper paperwork filled out, and it was illegal to use a high power rifle, they had to use shotguns.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

> it was illegal to use a high power rifle


Are you sure on that Muzzy, I thought they could use a rifle for it. I think it was around 20 for the limit...


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

I would bet money on it. The landowners wanted to use rifles, but the G&F wanted them to use shotguns for the greater harassment value. You snipe a goose from long distance, and the other geese don't necessarily get the message about what is going on. However, a close up encounter with a person and a shotgun is thought to have more harrassment value.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

i'm am quite positive that shotguns had to be used. I was signed on with a farmer on his permit to shoot geese, and it stated that shotguns had to be used.


----------



## GanderCommander (Feb 8, 2004)

here in indiana in just one county the destropyed over 150 nests on one lake uke: then when goose season comes everyone runs around goin I DONT KNOW WHY WE DONT HAVE ANY GEESE TO SHOOT well its cuz all there geese our gone before the hatch. in indiana we dont have permits to shoot them in the sring but alot of farmers still do just shoot them and leave them for yote feed its all wrong if theyd just let it go it would benifitt us hunters alot more


----------



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

Who would destroy goose nests, thats insane :******:


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2004)

gandercommander, you're from Indiana, right??? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2004)

Why in the HELL is this in the duck hunting forum????!!! :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Killing honkers out of season is really one issue that's pretty hard to take a stance on.

Why do they want them killed? They eat up their crops and the insurance agencies won't pay for it. I sure don't want the farmers upset with hunters so I pretty much stay out of it.

Personally I'd like to see the insurance companies opening up their policies to accompany geese problems.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

A lot of the farmers that have been having trouble with this are finding the most success in using electrical fences. Which in my mind is a much better solution than killing them.


----------

